# Operating mail car.



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

I like the action of the operating mail car and was wondering if anyone has used it in front of the aluminum passenger cars. ? Any pictures or video. ?
Robert


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Not here...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Not here either, I run it in front of my Tuscan Heavyweights.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not here either.


----------

